# Monthly Cost of Living in WA, SA and VIC based on ONE person



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Forum,

I am currently trying to evaluate my monthly cost of living in the states of WA,SA and VIC. Keeping in view the fact I am a bachelor and there would be no family member of mine accompanying me in AUS, can all of you help me to prepare the estimate for the monthly cost?.

I would go for renting a single bed with attach bath sort of thing as that will be more than enough for my needs being single. I won't be having my personal Car so no tension of Petrol or CNG. Pleassssssse Comment !

1) Monthly Rent of single bed room with attached bath.
2) Monthly utility bills I have to share.
3) Monthly cost of food(I dont drink and smoke and go to clubs etc).
4) Monthly cost of transportation.
5) Different kind of taxes I have to pay.
6) Monthly cost of Internet.
7) Monthly Cost of Clothing/Shoes etc (Though I will purchase all clothes for a perio of 2 years from Pakistan as they are very cheap here).
8) Monthly cost of Medical.

I believe almost all of you had worked upon this before applying for visa.... would be great if you share your excel based sheets with me. I already have one from this room but that is very vague.

Regards,


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Have you looked at the "cost of living" sticky at the top of the forum page. Most of the costs you've asked about are there.

Dolly


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dolly,

Yeah I have already seen that but yet need people comments on this as it might be very different in the situation I would be. Many of those estimates were based on 3 T0 4 family members whereas I will be the SINGLE one applying for WA.

I understand that repeating all those info. again could be difficult for my wider audience but yet I might help new comers like me who would like to apply as a SINGLE person.

Regards,


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

singgineer said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Yeah I have already seen that but yet need people comments on this as it might be very different in the situation I would be. Many of those estimates were based on 3 T0 4 family members whereas I will be the SINGLE one applying for WA.
> 
> ...


My friend 

I am sorry about my informal reply but I feel it is good to share my view . The exercise what you are doing now ( cost of living ) needs to be done once you have your visa in hand and ready to move Oz. Because you must have seen already people who are waiting for even 3 years to get Oz visa , every loop hole in Australia immigration is getting closed now , so if you collect the data now it may not be appropriate after 6 months !! Try to focus your goals until you get your visa, it will make your life easy. 

1.	First try identify wether you will be eligible for visa 175 based on current immigration rule , if not then conclude which state is good for your profession , collect data how to apply for SS and 176 visa . 
2.	Once you applied , then think about supporting documents like medical , PCC etc etc , make yourself prepared to provide everything when CO is asking or even before that 
3. When you are about receive your VISA , then explore the cost of living , companies that you need to apply , developing contacts and travel plan etc etc 

Like ANJ said Google is the answer for everything , try to utilise as much as possible .Make a action plan , you should know where to start and how it will go .

Btw when did you take your second IELTS !!


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the mistake. I took my second IELTS in Aug 2009. I am fed up for the third attempt.





EE-India said:


> My friend
> 
> I am sorry about my informal reply but I feel it is good to share my view . The exercise what you are doing now ( cost of living ) needs to be done once you have your visa in hand and ready to move Oz. Because you must have seen already people who are waiting for even 3 years to get Oz visa , every loop hole in Australia immigration is getting closed now , so if you collect the data now it may not be appropriate after 6 months !! Try to focus your goals until you get your visa, it will make your life easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

All i can say, if you do your R&D which everyone of us has done and yes Google is teh answer for everything. Every state site states 1200-1500 is what your expense as a backpacker would be. after that sky is the limit. For a vegetarian the cost differs, for a non vegetarian it is higher. For a someone staying in shared accommodation the rent would be peanuts but if u want a one room studio appt, it would be higher. No one can give u exact cost. 

most people have shared their expenses in teh cost of living thread. take cue from that..


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Anjli, you estimate is accurate, while applying for WA i calculated the living cost and it was around 3,100 AUD for two person with everything on upper side.


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Anj,

Can you give me various types of ONE room accomodation in AUS that has an attaced bath with it. What do you mean by one room studio appt????. Would appreciate if you make me fimiliar with various terminologies in this regard. 

Can we easily get Shared accomodation in AUS i.e become paying-guest of some family or person or purchasing a one room apparment would be the only option?













anj1976 said:


> All i can say, if you do your R&D which everyone of us has done and yes Google is teh answer for everything. Every state site states 1200-1500 is what your expense as a backpacker would be. after that sky is the limit. For a vegetarian the cost differs, for a non vegetarian it is higher. For a someone staying in shared accommodation the rent would be peanuts but if u want a one room studio appt, it would be higher. No one can give u exact cost.
> 
> most people have shared their expenses in teh cost of living thread. take cue from that..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

DM
again i'd say google is your answer, i have not been to australia yet. i am still in India. Google shared accommodation, rentals etc, i dont think you have checked the sticky threads over the top of the forum.

Please have a look at them. They have links to job portals, real estate portals, backpackers, hostels, you will have to do this homework on your own.


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

:confused2:

OK Anj DEEDEE. You look like my mother


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am just anj.. lets keep it that way please. and we have done our share of R&D, what suits me mightn ot suit you..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Guys, answer to your question is here, find it yourself..
Cost of Living in Australia - Aussiemove.com


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mr. India that was good website.. I really need this kinda web from all my experienced friends in terms of 176.


----------

